# rb20det turbo change



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

On my rb20det engine, how much hp can i get buy changing the stock turbo and use a t3/4 hybrid turbo. And also what if i use twin turbos to lessen the lag. What are the likley problems i will face if any.


----------



## srslider (Apr 8, 2005)

I think the twin setup would be overkill, it would be cool although you would run into more problems doing that than you would just upgrading to a nice ball bearing setup. The hp increase, all anyone could do estimate. Alot goes into a HP increase :condition of the motor, boost pressure, and many other factors. I've seen RB with a T3/T4 with about 300hp. Most of the increase you would see is if you upped the boost more. Remember when upping boost make sure your A/F mix is good though. Good luck, sorry couldnt be more help.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

srslider said:


> I think the twin setup would be overkill, it would be cool although you would run into more problems doing that than you would just upgrading to a nice ball bearing setup. The hp increase, all anyone could do estimate. Alot goes into a HP increase :condition of the motor, boost pressure, and many other factors. I've seen RB with a T3/T4 with about 300hp. Most of the increase you would see is if you upped the boost more. Remember when upping boost make sure your A/F mix is good though. Good luck, sorry couldnt be more help.



Thanx for the advice

so what do u think is the best to use. The t3/t4 setup?


----------



## srslider (Apr 8, 2005)

It would be a good setup, and very cost effective. However if you ever wanted more power, such as 450-500 the turbo will prob run out of efficiency (spelling?) before you get to that point.


----------



## jnr_chin (Dec 7, 2004)

srslider said:


> It would be a good setup, and very cost effective. However if you ever wanted more power, such as 450-500 the turbo will prob run out of efficiency (spelling?) before you get to that point.




SO I GUESS ITS BETTER TO USE THE TWIN TURBO. SO WHICH TURBO DO U REQUIRE I USE? PLZ LET IT BE AFFORDABLE. 
WOULD THE ENGINE REMAIN STOCK FOR SUCH HIGH HP?


----------

